# mower muddin anyone???????



## CamoBrute152

this is what i used to do before i could afford a 4 wheeler,,,its a weed eater mower, 18.5hp briggs,custom 4inch lift in front, 20 inch tires on front custom rims to fit, custom smoke stacks, custom snorkles, 25x10x12 kenda executioners on back,with custom made hubs to fit a mower rear end..an its still belt driven! all this cost me about $300 bucks in the end...had it for over a year now an still runnin strong!! an it does water wheelies...


----------



## CamoBrute152

heres a video of my mower doin water wheelies..
mower life on Vimeo


----------



## rubiconrider

HAHA! that is awesome. and the belts dont slip under water? thats impressive


----------



## IBBruin

Man that has Jeff Foxworthy written all over it. Gotta love it.


----------



## CamoBrute152

its only got one belt an i have it set up good so it dont slip..and i barley go through belts even in the water


----------



## joemel

yeah you might be a *******.......but ud fit rite in down here


----------



## Col_Sanders

lol, I saw something similar at Mudfest in FL.


----------



## Big D

That's hilarious :bigok:


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Gotta love the igenuity.


----------



## islandlife

i want one. i wonder what would happen if you kept the mower and engaged it in the water??? what could go wrong....:bigok:


----------



## Butch

Now thats funny right there!


----------



## HondaGuy

Thats awesome!


----------



## brutus750i

here in sc we got a company called lake doctors that does aquatic weed control,i think they will hire you.


----------



## phreebsd

mower life 
hahahahaha kixass


----------



## TxMudGurl

I dont care who you are that is some funny s&^t right there!!!


----------



## backwoodsboy70

Mower life for life , lake Helen style, my mowers still better lol can't compete against the 6inch lift


----------



## phreebsd

we salute you, mr lawnmower mudder guy..
<singing>
mister lawwwwn moooower muuuuuuudderrr guuuyy
</singing>


----------



## mudnutsatv

put pics of how the lift is set up


----------



## CamoBrute152

you can see the lift in the top pick i only lifted the front. i cut the axle peice out the frame a cut a 4inch peice of channel iron there then welded the axle back on under it..then put to little back supports like ladder bars,it was easy


----------



## mudnutsatv

ok but how did you extend the steering colum to turn it


----------



## mudnutsatv

alright i found a old honda ridin lawn mower in a barn by my house the motor dont start i tryed cleanin the carb and clean it out didnt work but i have a 20hp brigs im putting on it and some 26 inch vampires


----------



## CamoBrute152

i didnt do anything with the steerin ,when i lowerd the front i jus hooked the rod back up an lost a little steering to one side,other wise u gotta cut the steering rod an add a few inches to it so it will reach. i had to find some john deere rims that were 12 's so i could fit the 25x10x12's on.an i had to cut the hubs out of original mower rims ,an make some lug holes an the bolted in side the deere rims, if anyone every wants to build a mower make sure it has only 1 belt thats runs the whole thing....if it has 2 belts ur wasteing ur time, it will jus slipppp..


----------



## mudnutsatv

k thanks t


----------



## duramaxlover

i saw one of these at a dealer we went to the other day, i wish i coulda got pics but didnt have anything to take pics but my cell and i cant get them on the net


----------



## mudnutsatv

yeAH IM GONA GET SOME OF THIS KUBOTA ZERO TURN LAWN MORE LIFTED WITH S BACKS SO SWEET


----------



## CamoBrute152

sweet im gonna make another mower video for yall to watch.my bros got a mower to...MOWERLIFE!!!!!


----------



## tacoma_2002

I had one once with with AG tires on it...they were something small...only about 18-20" tall. If you set the tensioner right you could go through the deep water with little or no slip at all.

Fun times.


----------



## BleednGreen68

Put some floaties on the side and use it as a boat! Better yet, put the deck back on it and you can go float over to some cat tails and mow them down haha. You could start a new kind of pond maintenance lawn service.


----------



## BF750FI

kool..


----------



## CamoBrute152

i had 20inch ag tires i ran for a while but i wanted more ground clearance an the lugs were only halfinch tall,so i figured some wheeler tires would be bad ***.an yeah tighten the clutch up so it grabs reallly tight an mabe even by a belt a inch smaller then normal size:fart:


----------

